#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  >  مشکل در ارتباط با سرورها و سایت آنتی ویروس AVAST

## shayan_008

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز کسی میدونه دلیل اصلی اپدیت نشدن انتی ویروس avast چیه و ایا راهی هست مشکل بر طرف بشه

----------

*jfrras*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## jfrras

> سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز کسی میدونه دلیل اصلی اپدیت نشدن انتی ویروس avast چیه و ایا راهی هست مشکل بر طرف بشه


سلام دوست عزیز 

منم از اواست استفاده میکنم . این سایت هم مثل بعضی از سایتها ای پی های ایران را تحریم کرده . فقط تنها راه اپدیتش استفاده از ****** ساکس یا وی پی ان است. موفق باشید

----------

*hamid236*,*shayan_008*,*Yek.Doost*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## مهدی امجدی

با درود خدمت شما
در حال حاضر و با وجود تحریم ها و ... بهتر است از آنتی ویروس avira free استفاده کنید ضرر نمیکنید آنتی ویروس بسیار عالی است کرک و پسورد هم نمیخواد و آپدیت هم رایگان است فقط حواست باشه ورژن free را دانلود کنید و قبل از نصب آنتی ویروس قبلی را پاک کنید 
این هم آدرس دانلود آخرین ورژن avira free 
Avira Free Antivirus 2012 | Download Best Free Antivirus Software
موفق باشید

----------

*hamid236*,*jfrras*,*mavaramat*,*shayan_008*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

به نام تک دوست
سلام
استاد عزیزمون فرمودن که با وجود تحریم ها بهتره که از آویرا رایگان استفاده بکنید - البته با این اوضاع هکرها بهترین گزینه اویرا اینترنت سکوریتی هستش که متاسفانه جدیدا پولی شده و لاینسس هاش همیشه در حال از کار افتادن تو سط شرکتش هستش
گزینه بعدی بنده بعد از آویرا ، استفاده از نورتون آمریکایی هستش که روزانه بر روی 2 تا 5 سیستم نصب میکنم و تا کنون هیچ مشکلی نداشتم
Norton Internet Security 2012 19.5.0.145 with 60 Days Trial Reset
موفق باشید

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*hamid236*,*sardarshams*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## ermya

پیشنهاد من به عنوان یک برنامه نویس اینه که از nod 32 استفاده کنید
تکنولوژی بالا بکار رفته در این آنتی ویروس  باعث لود کمتر میشه و اسکن سرع تری نسبت به بقیه داره آپدیت لیست بهتری هم داره 
میتونین ورژن پولیش رو مستقیم از سایت خودش بگیرید 30 روزه و بعد از اتمام دوره از سایت
nod327.net
لایسنس تریال 30 روزه دیگر تهیه کنید
البته قبل از ورد به این سایت آنتی ویروستون رو غیر فعال کنید
برای آپدیت هم بهتره از ساک س یا ویپی آن استفاده کنید

----------


## Yek.Doost

دوست گرامی
بحث انتخاب آنتی ویروس نیست ولی در پاسخ شما
مقایسه آنتی ویروس ها
لینک بعذی بحث در مورد بعد از تحریم پپش اوست و او وی جی چه چیزی پیشنهاد میشه
http://forum.soft98.ir/14441-%D8%A8%...%8A%D8%AF.html

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## ermya

> دوست گرامی
> بحث انتخاب آنتی ویروس نیست ولی در پاسخ شما
> مقایسه آنتی ویروس ها
> لینک بعذی بحث در مورد بعد از تحریم پپش اوست و او وی جی چه چیزی پیشنهاد میشه
> بعد از تحريم اوست واي وي جي كدام انتي ويروس رايگان را پيشنهاد مي كنيد


دوست عزیز 
 دوستان اینجا آنتی ویروس پیشنهاد داددن و من هم خواستم کمکی کرده باشم وگر نه هرکی از هر چی دوست داره میتونه استفاده کنه 
در ثانی لینک به ظاهر بنچ مارک شما مقایسه آنتی ویروس ها
در لیست سایت های خطرناک قرار داره و اکثر آنتی ویروس ها اجازه ورود به اون رو نمیدن

Web page:    مقایسه آنتی ویروس ها
Comment:    Access to the web page was blocked The web page is on the list of websites with potentially dangerous content.

----------


## ermya

و فقط محض اطلاع بنچمارک خوب و معتبر هم خواستی باید بری اینجا

Virus Bulletin : VB100 Results - avast! vs ESET vs Panda vs Avira vs AVG vs Kaspersky AV
ویا 
http://www.av-comparatives.org
و یا 
AV-TEST - The Independent IT-Security Institute: Home

اینها همشون مرجع های معتبر تست آنتی ویروس هستن

و یک سری نتایج هم براتون اتتچ میکنم
ESET has never missed an In-the-Wild virus
معتبر و بر گرفته از مرجع  
virusbtn.com



ESET has the most Advanced+ Awards in retrospective tests

مرجع  
http://www.av-comparatives.org




ESET has high proactive detection rates

مرجع  
http://www.av-comparatives.org






ESET has low system impact
مرجع AV-TEST.org

----------

*hamid236*

----------


## ajamee

:مشکل در ارتباط با سرورها و سایت آنتی ویروس AVAST: 
[SIZE=5][B]سلام انتی ویروس AVEST آ

----------


## Yek.Doost

البته چی؟

----------


## ajamee

*با *** به راحتی  هم خودانتی ویروس و هم ورژن انتی ویروس *

----------

*RSMMM*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mavaramat

با اجازه ی اساتید،آنتی ویروس اواست رو میتونید آفلاین آپدیت کنید.توی بیشتر سایت های اپدیت افلاینش موجوده.اینجوری هم تحریم رو دور زدیم هم فایل های اپدیت رو برای استفاده ی متعدد داریم.البته من خودم از kaspersky pure 2.0  استفاده میکنم یه کم سنگین هست ولی واقعا امنیت بالایی داره و یه ساله فعال میشه،کلید هاشم به وفور پیدا میشه.ایران رو هم کامل ساپورت میکنه :مشکل در ارتباط با سرورها و سایت آنتی ویروس AVAST: 
*
آپدیت افلایت آواست به همراه آخرین نسخه*

----------

*DeDe*,*farzad_yousefi*,*jfrras*,*RSMMM*,*Yek.Doost*

----------

